# Metal Building Sweating



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
I'll make a few guesses.
The shed is smaller then the slab so the slab is sticking out past the shed forming a flat area for water to lay and get in.

Slab is even or at least close to grade.

There is no area dig out around the slab with stone in it for drainage.

Little late now to go back and "fix" it, about the best you could have done to slow down the leaking was put silicone under the bottom plates before the shed was built. Not a great way but it would have helped some.


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a metal building installed last year and it has no insulation. The only time I am really getting any sweating is during the winter months. It is a pretty good amount during that time. How should I get rid of the moisture? Insulate or ventilate? If I insulate, what type of insulation should I use. I do work out in the garage during the winter and was planning on adding a stove or propane heater. Thanks for your help?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
Venting would make a big difference and would need to be done if you insulated anyway.
Propane heat puts out a lot of moisture, make sure if you do go with propane it's a direct vent.
Is this on a slab? No form insulation or vapor barrier added under the pore?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

We are going to need to seem some pictures or a bunch more information. 

What are you using the space for?


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

There is vapor barrier under the pour. I am using the space to store my boat, reload ammunition, and work on things.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you heating the building in the winter?


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am going to be this winter but only when I am working in the building.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are heating the building, you will be creating moisture inside the space an therefore have the same sweating issue.

Is the space insulated across the roof or walls?


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> If you are heating the building, you will be creating moisture inside the space an therefore have the same sweating issue.
> 
> Is the space insulated across the roof or walls?



No insulation at all.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you don't have any insulation and/or vapor control, the building will sweat if you heat it. 

How much use are you going to get out of it and how much of an issue is the sweating.

Depending on the size and scope of the building, that is going to be an expense of some undertaking.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Like Joe said, don't use any form of heat that adds moisture to the air inside the building. I would think spray on foam would be a good option. I have always stayed away from metal buildings just because of the sweating problems.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

tucker -

Without a location on your profile, it is difficult to give a specific answer.

I think you are seeing condensation that happens when warm moist air rises and hits a cool surface (your uninsulated tin roof with zero insulating properties) and runs down or drips on everything. Get rid of the moisture (just about impossible for that type of building and use) by sealing every possible joint and totally venting every heat source to the outside. If you have a climate with humidity, just opening a door for a few minutes will destroy a previous efforts without some effective insulation on the bottom of the roof panels.

Dick


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

I live in Charlotte, NC. That is my question. Should I insulate it? If so, what should I use for insulation?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are going to insulate, SPF will be your easiest and unfortunately most expensive as well.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_par002.htm

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu.../irc-faq-conditioned-attics?searchterm=attic+

http://www.designandbuildwithmetal.com/Columnists/Writers/danny_wirth_7_13_09.aspx

Gary


----------



## tucker0104 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moisture in metal building*

I have a 25'W X 50'L metal building on a concrete pad that has a moisture problem. It is just steel tubing with metal sheets screwed on to it. I am wanting to fix my moisture problem. What would be the best way to do it? Insulate it? Install some fans to ventilate it?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You already have a thread regarding this at http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/metal-building-sweating-182208/ also http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/insulating-metal-building-167560/ and http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/sealing-new-metal-shed-slab-146569/ Please keep it to one thread, then multiple on the same subject.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Merged threads.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Merged threads.


That...was awesome...


----------

